# Best sleeping picture



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

The results will be decided in a poll. I will set that up on October 15th. That should give everyone plenty of time to enter. The picture must contain a horse/pony/donkey/mule sleeping. You can post one picture per horse. This is just for fun. NO PRIZES. Sorry. Let the posting begin!
Please include the horse's name.
My first entry is Bart
My second is Radar
And third is Dozer


----------



## LoveRunningBarrels (Sep 24, 2009)

*Kallie Sue*

5 Months old


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Lillie


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

One picture per horse please


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

So they don't have to be sleeping, just laying down?



1. Jenny the Donkey:









2. Fendi:









3. Mystique:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Rafe at 9 days old. I'm pretty sure that mother Bessie was sleeping too.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

**** Ok well I looked over the pictures and posts and I decided they had to be sleeping. If their eyes are open its ok, my horses wake up so I can never get them sleeping. The picture must be sleeping or just woke up.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

about 5 years ago


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i wil deff enter when i have time.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is Mana at 4 days old.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Its not really fair that the OP gets to put pictures in?? After all, she is the one judging?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> Its not really fair that the OP gets to put pictures in?? After all, she is the one judging?




She's not the one judging. There's going to be a poll.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> Its not really fair that the OP gets to put pictures in?? After all, she is the one judging?


If you read the first paragraph or two, You would have known I am not the judge, there is going to be a poll. Stop complaining.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Ali & Dot








Ali on his own


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Misty & eddie


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> If you read the first paragraph or two, You would have known I am not the judge, there is going to be a poll. Stop complaining.


I am not complaining. I just dont think its fair.:?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riley was at a show in this pic. I know there is more than one of Black but I couldn't help myself. And Sally isn't entered in the competition (the cat). I just thought she was cute.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Good pics everyone! 

Jillyan- If you don't think its fair then don't enter. Not my problem.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Wasnt planning on it. THANKS.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Woah, Icrazyboutu, chill. Jillyan was just confused. No need to chomp her head off! 

Cute pictures everyone. Wish I could get one of Cricket sleeping. She always wakes up and goes  "Put your camera away while I'm snoozin, woman!" 

haha

She always seems to fall asleep in the most akward positions. Like on her back with her legs up. LOL, she's a silly bean.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This was the first sunny day after a long cold winter


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I LOVE smrobas and grayshells' pics! here are 2...........
belle is brown(today)
and the filly we had to put down in august


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Oscar
I HAve A Better Pic Of Him Asleep But The Pic It Tinsy!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

My friend's horse, Maizy.









My filly, Gracie. The lighting's all weird, I took it with my phone. And she kind of wakes up and tries to get up in the same second, I just got lucky catching this one.









My lovely Ricci, sleeping in the sun.









Not being entered, I just wanted to show you the interesting places my cat likes to sleep. My rescue, Boots.


----------



## Pony~Princess (Aug 22, 2007)

This is Earnie sleeping when he was about a yearling.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

YAY! One I can actually enter =D
Horses from where I worked.

Athena









Elvis









King









Ponch and Blaze









Samson









Frodo









Jake









Fred









Sunny









People posted cats..do buffalo count? Lol


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Lone Star - Irish Sport Horse colt; 24 hours old in this picture:








Patrick - Irish Draught colt; 3 months old - snoozing between classes at Upperville.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Lucara, where did you work, and I can I live there?! They're all so gorgeous!! Jake and Fred need to come and live with me... Frodo is the BEST pic!


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

*Mornign Star..*












Morning Star and Mornings Majestic Ruler, Morning Star is no longer with us, that was her last foal, only colt she had...She was 32 when I had to put her down..


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

luvmyperch said:


> Lucara, where did you work, and I can I live there?! They're all so gorgeous!! Jake and Fred need to come and live with me... Frodo is the BEST pic!


Lol I used to work at Dixie Stampede.  Yeah Fred was the biggest love bug. When he sleeps he snores loud enough you can hear him on the other end of the barn :shock:.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here is my fav of Onyx!!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Momma and filly








Baby princess drooling on her pillow








Buddies


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

My dogs lol


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I was going to set up a poll BUT, there are too many people and the maximum number of options is ten. SO, Post you votes and I will count them up and announce the winner Oct. 31.* NO voting for your own horse!! *


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmmmmm I vote Lucara I LOVE Ponch and Blaze


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I would have to say Onyx.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i'll go with onyx


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I vote for Greyshell38


----------

